# Exquisite cat litter



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone else used exquisite cat paper litter for their rats litter boxes? Its pretty affordable and looks good. Just was curious . I am possibly going to pick some up today if it is a decent product.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I use that for my ferrets, but not for my rats. I used it for my rats once when they ran out of Clean and Cozy and they seemed fine. Although, whenever you open the bag, it gets really dusty. I'd get a small bag first, though, and see how it works out before you start buying more.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh it is.... hmmm I am not sure now.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

its pretty dusty. I like Yesterdays News cat litter better


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I like feline pine. It's cheap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Timberlee Fields said:


> I like feline pine. It's cheap Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Pine isn't good for rats - it has phenols in it that can cause respiratory problems. Use paper bedding instead! 


Also, I use Exquisicat paper pellets for my rat's litter boxes and it's fine. The only dusty part is at the bottom of the bags when there are crumbled up pieces of the pellets.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like to use horse bedding pellets. It is very common to use hardwood stove pellets(with nothing added) or horse pellets for rabbit litter boxes, so I assum that it is fime for rats.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am currently trying it out I don't notice it to be that dusty honestly. I might try something different next time will see.


----------

